# 2005 28bhs For Sale - Price Lowered To $15,000!



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

We love this floorplan, but it's time to let her go!

I will post pics soon.

We've done a number of mods on this.

Asking $15,000. Delivery may be arranged.

Please pm me for more info. Or call me at 434.227.6607.

(Edit) Located in Ruckersville, VA (thanks for pointing that out, 3Lees!)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It might help to know where your camper is currently residing.

Good luck with the sale.

Dan


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

ethernetguru said:


> We love this floorplan, but it's time to let her go!
> 
> I will post pics soon.
> 
> ...


And here are some pictures!

Feel free to make an offer!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm....that layout looks familiar!







It's a beautiful trailer and I'm sure you'll have no problem selling it! Good luck!


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Hmmm....that layout looks familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Michele! We really like it, but we're either going to get something a bit larger (We'll have another DK in August!) or move to a motorhome. Not sure yet which route is going to be best for us.

Everything works on this, and we've done a number of mods and replacements.

1. MaxAir2 vents
2. Fishing rod holders
3. Laundry door hinge mod
4. Rewire battery connections, including re-fuse them
5. Winterize kit
6. Fridge recall
7. Tornado Tank rinser on black tank (I'm NEVER going back to the wand!)
8. Vent replacements

Also includes a W/D hitch, and anti-sway controller.

We'd love to make someone a new Outbacker!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Put it on Craigslist and Kijiji. We found ours on RVT. We've got friends and a cousin wanting to buy but are total misers (plus are worried about the economy)and won't get anything over $10,000. But yours is worth every penny, and spotless, so I know you won't have a problem.









Best of luck with the new baby! Anyone with an August birthday is a doll in my book!


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

Bump...

$16,500 obo? 
I'm open to offers...

Chester
434.227.6607


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm ready to sell my 2005 28BHS, so i've lowered the price to $15,000!

And we can consider delivering it, depending on where you are.

I've got a ton of pictures, so if you'd like to see more, just call, PM, or email me.

Chester
[email protected]
434.227.6607


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

Sold! And we're going to miss it! If you're looking for a trailer, buy an Outback!


----------

